# Mad King's Banquet - 1-inch battlemaps



## Morrus (May 11, 2007)

You can now download 1-inch scale battlemaps for _The Mad King's Banquet _ from the official _War of the Burning Sky _ web page (see the "Resources" sidebar on the right hand side of that page).


----------

